# Discussion for a Kingdom of ashes



## The_Universe (Mar 5, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> So, I have a bit of time to kill until 3:30, so I've been exploring Amazon.com. Did you know there is an official D&D Roleplaying Soundtrack? Not from the movie, but a soundtrack just for playing D&D...crazy.



Yes--I was aware of the existence of that musical monstrosity.   You like synthasizer?  'cuz if you do, this is the SOUNDTRACK FOR YOU!  Feel like there's not enough black lipstick in this world? 'cuz if you do, this is the SOUNDTRACK FOR YOU!  Ever bite somebody because you got "too into the LARP?" 'cuz if you have, this is the SOUNDTRACK FOR YOU!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 8, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> (3) DM-- How much time do we have left before the bad guys start chopping off the heads of innocent babies ACTIVELY as opposed to just chopping of the heads of innocent babies that get in their way?



Well, Syvattagor (the Draconic Giant who CLAIMED to be the Herald of the Bluestar) said that you'd have one half-hour to flee before he released his army in full.  It took you about 5 minutes at the Amastacian Monastery, another 6 to get to the City Watch (including fighting the Gatorman/Dracosauruses), 5 minutes at the City Watch, and then 4 minutes (or so) to get to the Cathedral from the Watch.  In total, you've used approx. 20 of the 30 allotted minutes.  

If he holds to his word, you've got about 10 minutes before they start ACTIVELY chopping the heads off of babies.  In their defense, you don't KNOW that all the babies are innocent...there may be some very guilty infants out there that are about to be slaughtered!  

Lots of people have started out of the city by now, taking only what they can carry, but a half-hour isn't much.  If the object is to drive the populace from the city (and their wait to march seems to suggest that) they MAY wait a little longer before they start to march.  Does that help?


----------



## Xath (Mar 31, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> it might be a little early to start asking.....BUT, when are we gaming next? i'm looking forward to kicking some _more_ Edr-ASS.
> 
> yeah. i win.
> 
> - mik aka "Micky Nic"




Nah uh, I'ma da wienner.


----------



## Archon (Mar 31, 2004)

*there can only be one.*



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Nah uh, I'ma da wienner.




you can't just _say_ you're the winner, you have to _be_ the winner, which you clearly are not. and i clearly am. 

mik aka "The Winner"


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Okay first- I am the dark overlord queen so I win
> 
> Secondly- One pm Saturday should work for me
> 
> Thirdly- If we go by any part of what the universe dictated then L'Aurel has one of the funny sharp pointy things.... Even if not going by the universes will L'Aurel would still go for one as she it would work much better at chopping heads I mean trees then her normal hacking off heads utensil her little Kurki (which is about all she has used it for thus far) J



The Kega'rin feels strange in your grasp. Oily. Slick. The very feel of it makes you want to wash, as if something is bleeding off of the curved blade, irreparably dirtying your hands.

But it feels powerful, as well. The kega'rin almost quivers as you hold it, it's almost imperceptible vibrations whispering its dark desires. _Blood. Destruction. Murder._ You know, with an odd sense of certainty, that with this blade in your hands, your enemies will fall. _Drink. Feed!_ 

At this last call, echoing in your mind, you nearly drop the blade. Instead, you beat back it's desires, bending it to your will. There's something...odd...about this kega'rin. But you have defeated it. Surely any danger has passed, now.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The aforementioned orcish weapon...
> 
> There are four of these remaining on the ground, as well.



 There are stats for these up in the House Rules Section of the website.  Kat, yours is clearly magical, but for now use the stats provided.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The site looks great at first... but the moment I try to scroll down, it automatically freezes up and it tells me there is an error on the page
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know...
> 
> ...



 Common knowledge on an Orc Kega'rin:  These are ancestral Orcish weapons, handed down from clan chief to clan chief.  Not every orc has the right to wield them, but over the past thousand years they have proliferated a great deal, becoming something close to a standard Orcish weapon.  Capable of being used in a way similar to a great axe, a bastard sword, and a double-bladed sword, the weapons are extraordinarily versatile.  

These four are obviously magic, and to Justice, they stink with evil.  The evil is not common to all orcish Kega'rin.  These clearly have some sort of magic enhancement.  

As for Kaereth, you know he has Ghoul Fever.  It's pretty obvious.  Nonetheless, he's doing okay at the moment.  No chance of turning, unless more of his life force is drained.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> personal weekly shedule. This way we know what everyone's up to and such. Only put as much info as you want everyone to know. The easiest way to send them is to write it in excel, save it as a .pdf file, copy the schedule image as a picture into power point, and save it as a JPEG. Yes, that's the easiest way.



Okay...what now?  That has got to be the most confusing paragraph in the history of paragraphs...


----------



## Archon (Mar 31, 2004)

*another vote.*

Applebees' sound good.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 5, 2004)

*I vote anarchy.... only in real life...*

I will only say- I agree with some points made above and Gerti those points (I think) were not directed at any one person, because I know I have even helped some along.  This is my first game, so I like both Roll and Role playing though roll playing is much easier to get the hang of and hey killing is always fun in Kat's book   But a good balance is cool to play with.  Also moral dilemma’s are fun in my book because they change your character maybe not how you want, but that is part of growing which your character is doing!



But on to game, game stuff.... 

*Goals for group: *

1) find blades to defeat dragon/undead army, and since one is bluestars blade also to defeat him or keep him in his kingdom north

2) dethrone current falcon king who is (maybe) working with dragon/undead emperor thus restoring the falcon kingdom to Jaine 

--by completing 1 we can complete 2--



*Actions: *

1) Asking if any will fight with us against the oppressors who took their homes, lives, and will try to take their very souls -(followers)- hoping those that farathier has trained for battle will come with us- thus starting an army. These followers would also include some of the sailors and Mr. Shippy (whatever his new name is) who we are giving a boat to  Don’t forget some sailors are already won to our cause. –This does not mean everyone we train we take and only those willing--

Also, someone who is a melee fighter should help Farathier teach these recruits –Arfin and/or Archonus with the blades.  Also, Kareth it would be awesome if you could pass on some teachings of hand to hand with these people.



2) Once we have at least two main victories under our belts proclaim (with her permission) Jaine as head commander of Phoenix Army and rightful heir to falcon kingdom until then just proclaim us as Phoenix Army –Xath to make banner and Justice to make it holy 



3) Jaine ordered Archonus and thus the rest of us to find the blades or about the blades and not to worry about her -reason we did not go with her to Silvanis in the first place!   When we get to Silvanis, instill Jaine as our over-leader of Pheonis army, more proclomation then actually having her give orders sinc eshe is noble and not military I assume.

4) In Silvanis find out what the king's army is up to -invading Bluestar territory or making an alliance or something else.  Scouting and coning mission will go into effect and the generals will leave the army with our seconds under jaine -what they do depends on the situation.


5) There are possibly 3 blades right here where we are- 

a- greyclaw: lost to us

b- Isle of mourning: they do not know about it yet- may not be smart to assume there is only one book in the whole world that talks of where it is

c-the ruined city: unless we just walk around all the ruined cities this one is farfetched

We decided last game to go to Silvanis this means we are leaving ALL these blades at the possible hands of the enemy -just so everyone knows

6) Ask the duke and any other leader types to send word/proclomation that Link forgave the high alder –they may be allies who will fight with us- since now they can make the correct choice and be on the winning side!



7) with the mad extra experience points we got two games ago, I say we take the vow of friendship or whatever it is- even if your character does not feel all lovey-dovey for the others this gives us mad bonuses and extras.  Also, as generals we will be splitting up at some point in time –generals have huge groups of militia so we will not be standing next to each other in battles.





8) Whoever is in our army needs to know each of us- that means each person is visible to everyone.  Your character can go have private time, but these people need to know *we are a unified front* and they can count on us the people not the shadowy ‘well, I think he is with them and I think he is helping us.’  Xath will be huge in this by telling stories of any open heritage and possible future and the darkness of the evils and the good of what we have done together already 



9) If we are sharing other information about background/life it should be public with everyone in the group –like the boat.  This is a big moment for the last shot to tell us your life story, but if you believe in the end goals then you would share all information that would help achieve that goal and anything that might hinder that goal! Also remember if something comes out later that you could have said now will most likely not go over well with quite a few –most of us remember Edriss and others betrayals-

10) Yoshi is with us, and as Farathier's mount wheather he rides him or not -if not farathier or I though just watch all the penlaties without all the mounted feats.  We need at least 8 horses for packs -food and such and we need some for riding -making sure of stragglers, in case we get injured.  The group will move slower the bigger we are, but followers need leaders and this is our army so we are the leaders. 


*Leadership:*

Justice and Xath make the most sense charisma and intelligence wise- Justice due to her background with military training and fighting should be primo choice from the in game character stats and background.

Whoever is leader should defer/ask Kareth, as he is the wisest, what his council would be.  Also Jeremiah has played enough to advise through Kareth.





*Questions:*

1) Would we align ourselves with one evil to conquer another and then destroy the evil we are with –a lets deal with this enemy and then you are my enemy not friend again?

2) Gerti- from the prophesy, which blades have we linked to what places and which are still unaccounted for? 

3) Connection of the triangle –bluestar, falcon king, dragon emperor?
4) Kareth/Jeramiah: What of Mr. Miagi's people, can they be a part fo the army and meet us in Silvanis? Can they send us word of what is happening at the other portal we saw in the sea? Can they report on the portal they had opened originally? Can Kareth point on a map where they are from?  Where did Mr. Miagi go to? 
5) Find out more about the portals –we have left one open to their use there will be/most likely are more out there.   How to destroy them completly, and who to tell warn or thier exsistance?????? 


-if you have any questions e-mail me tomorrow xenajaneway@hotmail.com J

PS- I do not care if any or none of the above make sense as they are a starting point -so even if you bash them all we are still making progress!



-Kat--Baroness L’Aurel Woodshadow


----------



## Laurel (Apr 5, 2004)

*down boy, down!*

--Och! Mik warn me first- go back to playing with _________ (fill in the blank) If you did not answer 'your car clock' you are wrong!
I will only say on the emotional issues- I agree with some points made above and Gerti those points (I think) were not directed at any one person, because I know I have been the cause of some (Something I can only try not to do again). This is my first game, so I like both Roll and Role playing though roll playing is much easier to get the hang of and hey killing is always fun in Kat's book  But a good balance is cool to play with. Also moral dilemma’s are fun in my book because they change your character maybe not how you want, but that is part of growing which your character is doing! I also really like this campaign because it is so different and thanks to kennon really has that unique feel. 


-Kat-

sorry kind of re-peat I did not think the other posted!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 5, 2004)

*Probably going to be a LONG post...*

First-- about the drama...

This is childish.  We are all stressed out.  We do lots of things... plan weddings, go to school, work (some full time), participate in theatrical productions... the list goes on and on.
However, being stressed is no excuse for wailing on your friends and making personal attacks about characters we've all invested lots of time in.  Wail to them, not on them-- please.

Now-- I hope that we can all leave this behind us and get on with the game.



Second point-- About the leadership...
Once again, Justice is all for the leadership position.  I am more than willing to invest the time and the effort (outside of school, homemaking, and everything else I'm involved in) to learn the ways of military tactics.

Moreover, Justice is already a well rounded diplomat (+25 to Diplomacy-- not quite as high as Xath... but, if I ever need her to speak to a group of people for me-- I hope that she would accept the invitation).

Third-- Group Unity
Well, this entire ideal was kind of disrupted tonight... but, I hope that we can utilize the break over the next weekend to work through all of the out of game negativity so that, when we get back together, we can have a fun, productive, and less confused adventure.

However, I think that group unity is going to come through a group quest..

And so, I proudly present #4!

Fourth-- The Quest..
We have a couple options

Find the blades ourselves-- this means taking on a fairly large task... and it also means that the evil-ness is going to be trying to get them from us.
So, if we manage to get the blades, we then have to find a way to raise an army to protect them...

Raise a rebel army and let the bad guys find the blades so that we can use that army to take back the blades.
This would include things like roping in alienated populations (ie high elves and wizards) to fight with us... all the while we are acquiring this army, the king and the dragon people are gathering the blades and we, once we've gotten this army-- will go steal them back, save the princess, and beat the game! *cue victory music*

I believe that the blades are the key to winning the throne and giving it to Jane.  So, as I see it, they are the key to moving forward in the game

The optionis are sort of circular... get the blades and raise an army or do it the other way around... The two tasks will certainly overlap if the opportunity presents itself... 
These may seem like "goals" but, if we can get the entire group unified under one goal we can start to make PLANS!  This is where the largest amount of group strife comes from... massive confusion because we all have goals that don't necessarily coincide...
We need to select a puropse--stick with it--and from that comes the plans.

This probably all seems a little confusing-- and, granted, I am rambling--but, it will become more clear once I have the time to actually write everything out in detail..

Right now, I request a vote: find the swords ourselves or get an army and fight for them...

Let me know what you think:  lizbauman@cox.net

For now, I'm done...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

*Stuff*

I agree-- oath rocks!

Magical scrying and the like can be useful, as well--we can give it a try however, I wonder if they won't have a protection against it.

Team Sneak has lots of stuff already worked out-- aside from being super sneaky, we'll have non-detection for them and invisibility for the cross over no man's land just outside of the city.
Archon and L'Aurel have worked hard to become as super freakin' sneaky as they are--might as well take advantage of it!  

In a way Oceanus _is_ the main source.  We can easily assume that one of the blades is there--and that the individuals searching for it have information that we don't.  We need to get our hands on it.
When Oceanus is ours, we continue on the quest for the rest of the blades--beginning with the Isle of Mourning because it's right next door.

I'm working on figuring out where all the portals are--we found a couple at the beginning of the campaign... 
But, I don't think that they should be destroyed.  First, I think we need to look for a way to cleanse them and "lock" them--the cleansing process when wrong last time--let's see if we can do it right this time because they could be a very useful tool.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Secondly, also please send me your character sheets, small blurbs about your character, your news, and any character history you have. Whoever has the quotes, could you send those too please? And anything else you think you would be cool on the website.



Okay so a little behind, but here is L'Aurel's backstory/description -sorry not at my home computer much where I have all this stuff


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Kat!  I just e-mailed you, asking where the exalted document was!  Crazy!

The Exalted document, in particular, is very important.  Those of you who were on the path, read the document.  Even those of you that have lost it,read it, and then we'll talk about how far you have to go.  

For those of you trying to atone for lost exultation, look back over the document.  Now, try to imagine something even MORE stringent than the stuff I wrote up.  That's the kind of extreme, saintly goodnes that you'll need to perform before you can access the exalted powers.  If that sounds too hard, start thinking of a new direction for your character.  There will be NO exceptions.

Also, the next part of the game may be lethal. VERY lethal.  My standard rule is that new characters start 4 levels behind the lowest level member of the group.  However, resurrection of some sort may be available, at a price.  You know that Fr. Dorn sometimes has that power, but that you won't be coming back as yourself, exactly should he emerge from his insanity enough to use it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2004)

*Confusion*

If someone could let me know what's up with the breakfast email, I would really appreciate it.

I have lots of things to say... information to share... but, I think I'm supposed to be waiting on the email to share it... I don't really know.  I don't exactly understand how this whole things works, to begin with...
I have no clue what's going on with it... 

Should I just be sending out plans and stuff in emails/posting it on the board... or should I continue waiting?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I have lots of things to say... information to share... but, I think I'm supposed to be waiting on the email to share it... I don't really know. I don't exactly understand how this whole things works, to begin with...
> I have no clue what's going on with it...
> 
> Should I just be sending out plans and stuff in emails/posting it on the board... or should I continue waiting?



The breakfast club basically happens before all this other stuff happens, so everyone can do whatever with the other info they have gotten- post which goes to all, e-mail to some, forget about the info gained, try to memorize each word, erase everything dealing with it   Obviously, I think we prefer the simple post to all my other suggestions. 
Along those same lines I still have the conversations I was involved in, so let me know if anyone wants me to post them or if someone needs to look back at anything before posting.... ?....


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Kat--your timeline appears to be correct according to my notes.  Somewhere in there will be Team Sneak's attempt to infiltrate the Palace in Oceanus, but I am not sure when.  Before you get too deep into the planning stages, you probably need to do that, somehow.  

It might be a good idea to see if you and Archonus can sneak in, and then somehow get the rest of the group to help you once you're inside the walls.  Teleporting them in would be easy, because of the portal stone you found.  Teleporting them all back out would be less so, I think.  

I might have an idea about that, though.... hmmmm. *puts on thinking cap*


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Can someone summerize whatever plan is out there (up to this point) for us?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

"I might have an idea about that, though.... hmmmm. *puts on thinking cap*"

Do tell.... Also, I am not planning or not trying to at least, but just trying to make sure I actually know what L'aurel is supposed to know and what is public knowledge and such...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> "I might have an idea about that, though.... hmmmm. *puts on thinking cap*"
> 
> Do tell.... Also, I am not planning or not trying to at least, but just trying to make sure I actually know what L'aurel is supposed to know and what is public knowledge and such...



 I'll let the players take care of the plan as of so far.  

My idea involved a couple of Bracelets of Friendship, which it turns out are still too expensive.  19000GP a piece.  Dammit.  There goes that idea.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2004)

*The Plan! (brought to you by Liz)*

*First Order of Business: Oath-taking.*
The core group needs to swear an Oath of Alliance to each other.
If anyone refuses, at this point, I would say their character can go a seperate direction.  

It is essential for us to have a *bond* outside of happening to fight together.  This creates a "Circle of the Phoenix" inside the Army... we become the core of that Army.

Individual oaths, vows, and whatevers are completely optional and up to your character... but the Oath of Alliance is a necessity.

*Second order of business:  Gathering an army.*

This is to be done through several means:
(1) A message is to be sent out to all high elves detailing The Woodshadows forgiveness... and asking them to come to our aid-- to fight for their dead hero's cause.

(2) A message of conditional amnesty is to be sent out to Bluemages.
In exchange for their service for an amount of time that is yet to be determined, we will offer some Bluemages (wizards) a pardon.

(3) Lord Miagee doesn't have very many fighters left... but, we send a call out to the ones that remain.

(4) If Arfin can swing it, and I hope he can, he sends a message to his Dwarven cousins explaining the nastiness that has befallen their race... and hopefully, they will come fight for us in order to get revenge.

(5) Any other marginalized peoples within Ares need to be contacted (the Rhynns, too).

(6) Fairithir and Arfin continue to train individuals as warriors.  Justice would also be willing to help here... possibly pass along some Apectan teachings... have a few low level paladins around.

*Third Order of Business: Protection!*
Our camp and the entirety of Hyrwl is pretty open to attack.

I suggest that Tim's character start organizing a guard for protection of our camp...
This can be done through the warriors that he is training, our group, and any animal friends we happen to have... 
But, it has to get done and quickly.

--What's the best way to contact Tim so I can let him in on this??

*Fourth Order of Business: Team Sneak.*

Though flying in on Thane, Justice has discovered that Syvatagor (sp?) is obviously not the ring leader in Oceanus.  As such, we need to send in a covert operation to discover exactly who happens to be in charge.

That's where L'Aurel and Archon come into play.  They are by far the sneakiest. (yes, they are very sneaky, sir).
They get into the city though an elaborate plan including lots of magic-- take a little look around... gather some information and head back to Hyrwl to fill us in on what's up.

*Fifth Order of Business: Build an interconnected series of tunnels like the Viet Kong....*

Well... not exactly...

But, we do need to gather small teams (say, between 10 and 15 people) to do a little guerilla work in Oceanus.

This is a VERY risky idea... but, one that Jeremiah, the military master, had brought up... and, so long as they are well organized (read: Gong Free) I feel that such attacks could be VERY useful.

*Sixth Order of Business: Take Back Oceanus!!*The actual plans for this are what I would consider "working plans"--they are not finished... and really, it's going to take a lot of work on everyone's behalf in order to make it a reality.

But, the take back of Oceanus will, quite possibly, be the most important thing we've done so far because:
(1) It will get us one of the spirit blades.
(2) If we have one of the spirit blades, the king's quest to have them all is (at least for a while) thwarted.
(3) We have a strong base of operations for the Army of the Phoenix.
(4) We are sitting at the front door to the Isle of Mourning... which is where we'll be headed once Oceanus is ours.


There is a lot more information that needs to be added... things that are being planned...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2004)

*Banners*

I have two different banners for the actual Army of the Phoenix in the making right now... (probably be done this weekend)

However, I would really appreciate it if each of you would make an individual banner for your character.

This will allow everyone to distinguish between each of the members of the core group when marching or in battle...
Creates an especially cool image when it comes to battle...
Arfin, leading his army of dwarves... his banner flying high as he slices into some undead minions...
L'Aurel, ahead of an army of high elves... 

Etc etc etc...

So, put some thought into what _your_ should look like... and start to make one if you have the time.
I am working on a banner for Jaine, as well... I have this incredible picture in my head... I just hope that I can translate it onto paper.

Whether or not your character is a military expert, at some point, you will probably be leading an army or group of some sort... (ie, Xath with a group of bards--inspiring courage and competence left and right)
An individual banner will make your group or army stand out amongst the ranks...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *Third Order of Business: Protection!*
> Our camp and the entirety of Hyrwl is pretty open to attack.
> 
> I suggest that Tim's character start organizing a guard for protection of our camp...
> ...



You guys will also need to address physical security in some way.  Are you building a wall, or extending the wall currently around Hyrwl?  Do you have another idea for seperating the people from the various types of badness that may wish to get at them?  

You guys have a good plan for taking the fight to the Draconids, but still seem fairly unprepared for the possibility that they may be bringing the fight to you.  This kind of defense is expensive, and requires expertise that you may not have at your direct disposal.    This is where Greg's ability to talk to other dwarven clanholds is going to be important.  Even so, all of this stuff is going to take money.

Which brings me to the other thing that needs attention: You need money.  How are you going to get it?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 16, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Which brings me to the other thing that needs attention: You need money. How are you going to get it?



Tim already talked about selling himself to the locals... can't we just take his money?  Also, when we raid Oceanis we should steal from them.  We can then sell out Arfin... no wait dwarf... Archonus?...

--by the way all of the above is said in for humor and laughter--

For puposes of raising it, what figure are we looking at needing?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 16, 2004)

Stealing from Oceanus is probably a good idea.  Frarathir made 30 GP, and 2 venereal diseases by selling himself to the refugee and local populace.  He also has a bruised pelvis, and several nasty itches.

You all have bounties that have no doubt increased, so you actually might make some money turning each other in.  

As for a specific figure, I'm not sure--it sorta depends on what you want for physical defenses, and if/when you can attract artisans, etc.


----------



## Archon (Apr 16, 2004)

*bling bling*

part of our amnesty deal to bluemages and other minority groups may include a "small donation" based on whatever they can afford.
mik aka "blingstnator"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmmm....Mik's proposed "Amnesty Tax" may not go over real well. You could get away with charging money for your burgeoning "Warrior's Academy," but charging people who are essentially coming to where you are to escape persecution is not something good (and especially not exalted) characters could or would do. 

You can charge people for education (fighting lessons) but not for the privilege of dying for your cause. 

Reminder--read the exalted document, if you're trying to go that route. It may be harder than you think. 

However, some of the influx will undoubtedly have some sort of money or resources. If you can get it from them legitimately, you're golden. 

Secondarily, if you can offer any soldiers you attract some type of reward, they're more likely to be loyal, and they are more likely to stay. Somebody look in the Arms and Equipment Guide. What's the going rate for mercenaries/soldiers? 

Also, the costs for walls and other defensive constructions are presented in the Stronghold Builders Guide, which I have in paper, and at least one of you has in an electronic version. I suggest you give it a look. That's type of information you need to establish just how much money you'll need to gather. How still seems a little shaky. 

Let me know if you have any questions or ideas.

Mass Combat rules for the campaign are in Malhavoc Press's 'Cry Havoc.'  That should also give you an idea of how many soldiers you'll need to attract to push an army of thousands of relatively powerful creatures, many of which can be reused as undead shock troops, out of Oceanus.  I'll give you a hint--it's a LOT.  Not impossible, but you're not going to be able to gather them in a particularly short time, with only 17000 GP to support your rebel barony/kingdom.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 16, 2004)

Asking for donations may be something we should ask the Clerics about-- they, being members of the church, know a thing or two about tithes.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 17, 2004)

From Mik/Archon:
the Oath. who's taking it and who's opposed to it. 
the way it works out is that for a 20% chance of undeath(the not so evil kind)and  300xp each we each know when any one of us is hurt and their general direction. by concetrating and making a wisdom check (DC 15) we know the state of a wounded companion as a _status _spell, plus when know their hit points and remaining uses of our special abilities, like turning undead or bardic music. plus we get a +7 bouns on Sense Motive checks amongst each other. we also get a +5 will save bonus against mind effecting magic that would set us against each other.
breaking an oath sucks for the oath breaker. trust me. so if you are going to swear the oath have no doubt in your mind. 
_status _is in the PHB but here's the gist. we can keep track of each other even if we're seperated. no matter the distance. it tells us of any conditions effecting any one of us. examples, poisoned, dieased, stunned, dying, unconscious, confused....yeah you get the idea.
so yeah, who will swear the oath along with Justice and Archonus?
mik aka "Oathy McPeppersprayisstillinmyeyes!!"

--To keep inbox stuff low, I am answering this way 
L'aurel is fine with the oath for community between us, but um... how do we make the oath-- should/do we specify a specific full name for each person?  Basically, if we oath swear with Archonus, are we also oath swearing to Archonus Bluestar or just to Archonus Ar.. the one with us now?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 17, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> --To keep inbox stuff low, I am answering this way
> L'aurel is fine with the oath for community between us, but um... how do we make the oath-- should/do we specify a specific full name for each person?  Basically, if we oath swear with Archonus, are we also oath swearing to Archonus Bluestar or just to Archonus Ar.. the one with us now?




We should probably use full names... there are no actual *words* that you say in the Quint. Paladin... 
I don't exactly see it as something that tries to trick you when it comes to wording-- I guess, I could be totally wrong... but, in general, the oath swearing is not like wishing or asking commune questions.

It may be neat for each of us to write up our own version of the oath-- it will still have the same affects and effects-- but have us each personalize it a little bit.
Or, someone can write up a little diddy-- I certainly would not be opposed to writting it but, if someone else wants to, have at it-- and we can all swear it.

Look for follow up from Kennon as my word is not law... The Universe's is.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 17, 2004)

The Oath is two-sided. So, if L'Aurel swears an oath to Frarathir, and Frarathir doesn't swear one back, L'Aurel is not bound to aid Frarathir. The same goes for Archonus Bluestar. So, as long as the oath is mutual, it works. If it's not, it doesn't. This is why, earlier, several people noted that EVERYBODY needs to swear the oath.

What I think you guys are looking for here is someone to lay out the oath, like: "We shall aid each other in all times of need, til time itself winds down. We shall be like sword and shield for our common purpose. As long as life abides, I swear to be your ally" And then have everyone else chime in with a confirmation, a la Fellowship of the Ring (which was similar to an Oath of Questing), "You'll have my axe!" "My bow!" etc.

Does that make a little more sense now? The only person that the oath is really dangerous to is someone who breaks it...they REALLY get nailed with penalties. HARD.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 17, 2004)

The mutual-ness of the oath is why step on of the plan was:  
Swear the oath or go your seperate way.

And, I still hold to that.  If a member of the group refuses to swear, Justice would be incredibly skeptical and lose essentially all trust in that character... It is important to build ties between us other than the fact that we are fighting together...
I think that this is the first step in building those ties.


----------



## Xath (Apr 17, 2004)

*T*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> What I think you guys are looking for here is someone to lay out the oath, like: "We shall aid each other in all times of need, til time itself winds down. We shall be like sword and shield for our common purpose. As long as life abides, I swear to be your ally" And then have everyone else chime in with a confirmation, a la Fellowship of the Ring (which was similar to an Oath of Questing), "You'll have my axe!" "My bow!" etc.





And my...biting social commentary!!

-Gertie 

"...I'm a bard?..."


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 17, 2004)

*Some Possible Changes re: Stabilization*

THIS IS NOT A PLOT POINT.  THIS IS A RULES QUESTION.

In the past, I have been fairly generous with how we deal with stabilizing after losing consciousness from wounds of various types.  The fortitude save DC 15 is pretty easy to hit, unless you're immediately dropped to almost dead in such an attack.  In addition, I extend the range of "dead" to negative Constitution, rather than the flat negative 10.  

Technically, you (and everyone else) are only supposed to have a flat 10% chance of stabilizing every round.  

I want the next part of the game to be dangerous--mroe dangerous than it has in the past.  Presumably, the increased unity on your parts will help mitigate the increased lethality I am about to propose.  But, it's your game, too...so I want to know what you all think before I implement. 

I see two possibilities.  In both, I want to maintain the negative CON before death, rather than a flat negative 10.  

1) we go back to the rules, and take away the fortitude save.  You have a flat 10% chance of stabilizing every round, without aid.  You die at negative CON.  

OR 

2) We keep the fortitude save, but increase the DC.  The save to stabilize from a blow that knocks you unconscious is 10+damage dealt.  Thus, if you have 11 hit points, and a draconid with a greatsword deals 14 points of damage, you'd lose consciousness (-3 HP).  The Fort. Save DC for stabilizing without aid is 24 (10+14).  This will reflect the fact that more greivous wounds are harder to recover from, but still allow your stats (and not just chance) effect how long and if you live.  You would still die at negative CON.  

Let me know.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 17, 2004)

Realistically, I'm okay with either change.. as a Paladin my fort. save is pretty good... and, my Con is only 10... so, everyone else speak up!


----------



## Xath (Apr 17, 2004)

*Stabilization*

Either change is ok with me.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 18, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I see two possibilities.  In both, I want to maintain the negative CON before death, rather than a flat negative 10.
> 
> 1) we go back to the rules, and take away the fortitude save.  You have a flat 10% chance of stabilizing every round, without aid.  You die at negative CON.
> 
> ...




Actually, I think that I have changed my mind... I would prefer the 10% chance of stabilizing-- the opponents that we are starting to face can deal a whole lot of damage with one blow making the fort. save almost impossible in a lot of cases (ie, Edris' brutes did like 30 points of damage in one hit... fort. save would be 40... even with my awesome fort. save, I'm not so confident that I could do that).
With a flat 10% chance of stabilizing, at least there IS a chance.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay--we have one don't care, and one vote.  Anybody else want to take a stand?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 18, 2004)

*Hot, Medallions, and Lord Miagee*

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53798&page=1

The above is another story hour I recommend strongly. 

Additionally, it's hot. SOOOO hot. and they won't turn the air on until May 1. YAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

Also, Lord Miagee is available for questioning.  Somebody caught up to him before he took off.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*Morning Day 26- messenger*

_--To not take up pages here I condensed all the back and forth as a re-cap to rest of group--
*Messenger-* Jaine is in Avallach (port on Pyradin) with two humans and two(?) dwarfs. She is coming to Hwyrl to take over, and miffed L’aurel took over a barony in the name of a hero and in the name of the throne. She should be here within the week. 
*Xath-* Witty remarks-lets meet her on the road. 
*L’Aurel-* Little pissy remarks… not helpful… 
*Xath-* meet and protect her asap 
*L’aurel*- yep protection good, let people cheer her entry 
*Justice*- Xath needs to tell the people about her first then 
*Xath*- she is still incognito, we should not openly rebel to these people hard to convince no hard evidence
*Justice*- no cover to blow, we are rebels, he already tried to kill Jaine so he knows about her, they need to rally behind us she is that reason 
*L’Aurel*- yep, keep her cover  
Enter Arhconus and call messenger back into the room 
*Messenger*- (in above recap of message) 
*L’aurel*- thanks, buh-bye 
*Arhconus*- I will track them and bring her here 
*Universe/Duke?*- good idea, no way to make this a neat succession Tain smart and dirty… 
*L’aurel*- Archonus should not go alone 
*Archonus*- Justice flying in would call lots of attention, me go sneak and escort back… unless you want to go –he looks like he could care less 
*Xath*- me go to and I switch with her 
*Archonus*- yes, justice fly in and take real Jaine back to Hwyrl-long walk though 
*Xath*- I am no wimp! 
*L’aurel*- Archonus no go alone, with Xath definitely need another, she offers to go (depending on when this is played) -set up guard for Jaine here (snake people still making my skin crawl) 
*Justice*- I can get her, thane fast, what about invisibility (incase dragons) 
*Xath*- I can cast invisibility for 9 min. 
*Justice*- that could work, depending on timing and distance

_


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> _
> *Justice*- I can get her, thane fast, what about invisibility (incase dragons)
> *Xath*- I can cast invisibility for 9 min.
> *Justice*- that could work, depending on timing and distance
> ...



L’Aurel, “I propose, 
Archonus (me or whoever is with him) track Jaine & co.  
When we/they find them, we let Justice know (run back, use horses, mind meld).  
Justice comes on Thane carrying Xath.  
Jaine gets on Thane with Justice and they go invisible (this way in case other plans need to be made quickly we have not wasted a spell earlier).  
Xath turns into Jaine.  
Justice takes Jaine to –maybe- Link’s tree house, but definitely a place outside Hwryl where Arfin, Farathier, Kareth can be waiting.  
Justice drops Jaine off with them for protection.  
Justice and Thain still invisible take off again and fly in another direction other then the direction of Xath & co.  When Justice is next seen she is fly into Hwyrl alone.  
Justice can then head to the treehouse, but after people see her back and everything is fine.  
Xath & Co. hopefully make it back with little resistance and go to Treehouse.  With everyone there we go to next plan.
This way we are not wasting a spell, Justice has been taking flights so that will not seem strange, Xath and Justice are friends so that will not seem strange,  thus far no dragons have followed Thane and Justice on their outings (right?),   L'aurel has been hunting with Archonus so that will not be strange, and the duke knows what is happening so he can hold down fort till we all get back.  As for declaring Jaine as Queen, yes we should at some point.  I think get her to city first, then decide how and when to declare her queen."


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*questions...*

I know this was asked, but I am not sure how/if it was answered-- In order for the above plan or even planning to take place (for day 26), when was/is the adventure into Oceanis happening-- before this, after this?????

Also, how is the Breakfast Club stuff going?  Who has it?

Thanks-


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*For Oceanis/Jaine trips*

*This only works up close, but another way to get the mind-meld effect for running into Oceanis or for the Jain &co. mission:*
http://geocities.com/sovelior/srd/spellsTtoZ.html
*Telepathic Bond*
*Divination*
*Level*: Sor/Wiz 5 
*Components*: V, S, M 
*Casting Time*: 1 standard action 
*Range*: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
*Targets*: You plus one willing creature per three levels, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration*: 10 min./level (D) 
*Saving Throw*: None 
*Spell Resistance*: No 
You forge a telepathic bond among yourself and a number of willing creatures, each of which must have an Intelligence score of 3 or higher. Each creature included in the link is linked to all the others. The creatures can communicate telepathically through the bond regardless of language. No special power or influence is established as a result of the bond. Once the bond is formed, it works over any distance (although not from one plane to another).
If desired, you may leave yourself out of the telepathic bond forged. This decision must be made at the time of casting.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I know this was asked, but I am not sure how/if it was answered-- In order for the above plan or even planning to take place (for day 26), when was/is the adventure into Oceanis happening-- before this, after this?????
> 
> Also, how is the Breakfast Club stuff going?  Who has it?
> 
> Thanks-



 Gertie still has the Breakfast Club.  She has, apparently, been pretty busy.  

I have no idea when the scouting mission into Oceanus is supposed to happen in the timeline--any thoughts from the group?  For conveniences sake, I'd tend to say that it would happen AFTER Jaine's arrival (even if only shortly after), but it's really up to you guys.

Also, Kat, I think you and I still need to work on some of the letters going out to the surrounding towns.  I know that that is happening after the Breakfast club, so you can get some of the other players to help you with that.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Xath & Co. hopefully make it back with little resistance and go to Treehouse. With everyone there we go to next plan.
> This way we are not wasting a spell, Justice has been taking flights so that will not seem strange, Xath and Justice are friends so that will not seem strange, thus far no dragons have followed Thane and Justice on their outings (right?)."





Thus far, no dragons/draconids have been following Justice in any of her skyward treks. However, whenever she gets within about a mile of Oceanus, she is shadowed by no fewer than three draconids on wyvern mounts. They have yet to attack--but the closer she gets, the more aggressive the posture. 

Additionally, there has been some instances of the Draconids scouting you out, as well. They fly over Hyrwl and the refugee camp in groups of about a dozen once every two days. There have been no attacks, but they are definitely interested in what's going on out here in the forest. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> L'aurel has been hunting with Archonus so that will not be strange, and the duke knows what is happening so he can hold down fort till we all get back. As for declaring Jaine as Queen, yes we should at some point. I think get her to city first, then decide how and when to declare her queen.



I'm not sure that anyone has informed the duke what is going on re: Jaine, entirely. Somebody might want to do that. As for when to declare her queen, you can always stage a grand entrance. Just run her back outside the city, and then bring her back in.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*Letters to areas*




			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Also, Kat, I think you and I still need to work on some of the letters going out to the surrounding towns. I know that that is happening after the Breakfast club, so you can get some of the other players to help you with that.




give ideas/suggestion-- but Gerti wrote this, so currently we have:
To whom it may concern:
It has no doubt reached your ears by now that the city of Oceanus has fallen to vast forces bearing the banner of the Bluestar. The Barony of Hyrwl has taken in all refugees with open arms, yet our limited resources have put a strain on maintaining such a large group. At last estimates, the Barony now supports upwards of thirteen thousand people. We request the aid of skilled artisans and any resources you may provide in order to adequately care for the subjects of the Kingdom.
The Barony of Hyrwl also writes with glad tidings. The heir of the Woodshadow has shown herself at last and has come to take control of her legacy. The Baroness L'Aurel Woodshadow now serves as ruler of the newly expanded Barony after the untimely death of the King's appointed Baron Edriss Kiva.
The legitimacy of the Barony is not in question, as many in Hyrwl will attest, the Woodshadow returned to his ancestral home, where he spoke his last words to his granddaughter with ample witness. All High Alder of the Kingdom may rejoice, as they are forgiven, and free of the shame once put upon them. Indeed the Kingdom will rejoice at this news, despite the troubled times.
In response to the onslaught of the Kingdom, the Baroness Woodshadow has taken it upon herself to rally an army to take back the city of Oceanus and begin a warriors academy. We request the aid of any able bodied person who wishes to stand for the Kingdom, and against all of those who stand against it. Proclamations will be made shortly.
Signed in view of the Light,
L'Aurel Woodshadow
Baroness Hyrwl


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

I think it's a bit early to be declaring anyone queen or otherwise publicizing our opposition to the crown.  Once we have a decent, functioning army of reasonably loyalty, backed up with a serious military victory (say the liberation of Oceanus...oooh, I like that...liberation...ahem), then we can think about overt political statements.  For now I think our situation is too unstable.

Just my $0.02 (adjusted for inflation)


Jeremiah


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*To bring in the outter edges of people here are some declerations/proclimations that will be going out. again input is very much appreciated and um... needed!*
*Proclamation for Bluemages:* The knowledge of the bluemage has long been seen as vile and evil; however, I would give those who practice these arts to come forth and show the kingdom what a vital aid you can be. Fight for one year in the Army of the Phoenix and you shall be given full amnesty. Signed in view of the Light, L'Aurel Woodshadow Baroness Hyrwl 
*Proclamation for High Elves:* My ancestor has forgiven you! High alder hold your head high once more and choose to fight with the army of the phoenix! Signed in view of the Light, L'Aurel Woodshadow Baroness Hyrwl
*Proclamation for fighters:* Your cities are being invaded, while your king runs to fight in the north. Fight with us, the army of the phoenix, here and now to save your cities and families. We will train you in all forms of weaponry at our academy in Hywrl. Signed in view of the Light, L'Aurel Woodshadow Baroness Hyrwl


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> give ideas/suggestion-- but Gerti wrote this, so currently we have:
> To whom it may concern:
> It has no doubt reached your ears by now that the city of Oceanus has fallen to vast forces bearing the banner of the Bluestar. The Barony of Hyrwl has taken in all refugees with open arms, yet our limited resources have put a strain on maintaining such a large group. At last estimates, the Barony now supports upwards of thirteen thousand people. We request the aid of skilled artisans and any resources you may provide in order to adequately care for the subjects of the Kingdom.





Whenever you send this out, you will recieve a response within one week from the surrounding communities.  Something to the effect of, "you can have anyone you can pay.  The guilds have approved contracting work to the refugee camp, and we extend our sympathies to your people for their loss.  The King has assured us that by sending our forces north, above the Wall, the army that has taken Oceanus will have to pull out, and sail north to defend their own kingdom.  However, in the event that they choose a reprisal, rather than protecting their own, we feel it wise to keep our able fighting men and women near, to prevent the tragedy at Oceanus from befalling our own people."  The letters aren't identical, but they are only minor variations on the theme.  



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> The Barony of Hyrwl also writes with glad tidings. The heir of the Woodshadow has shown herself at last and has come to take control of her legacy. The Baroness L'Aurel Woodshadow now serves as ruler of the newly expanded Barony after the untimely death of the King's appointed Baron Edriss Kiva.
> The legitimacy of the Barony is not in question, as many in Hyrwl will attest, the Woodshadow returned to his ancestral home, where he spoke his last words to his granddaughter with ample witness. All High Alder of the Kingdom may rejoice, as they are forgiven, and free of the shame once put upon them. Indeed the Kingdom will rejoice at this news, despite the troubled times.
> In response to the onslaught of the Kingdom, the Baroness Woodshadow has taken it upon herself to rally an army to take back the city of Oceanus and begin a warriors academy. We request the aid of any able bodied person who wishes to stand for the Kingdom, and against all of those who stand against it. Proclamations will be made shortly.
> Signed in view of the Light,
> ...



1) The Barony hasn't really expanded.  It's the same size it always was.  It includes all of the Alder's forest, and a reasonably large amount of land surrounding it.  Technically, The Duchy of Oceanus lies inside the Barony of Hyrwl...but since there has not been a baron in some time, the duchies are all relatively independent.  

2) Don't say that the legitimacy of the Barony is not in question.  That will make people wonder why you said that, thowing the legitimacy under question.  

Also, the reason that Kat is baroness is not just because of heredity--you used some of your Fake Edriss time to have "him" declare that Kat should rule in his stead...THAT'S where the change in power originates.  Mention it, and the King will have to wonder if Edriss turned on him, or what...

3) The High Alder forgiveness thing and the Warrior's Academy are only mentioned in passing here--you need something more detailed if you want to attract people to you.  In order to sell the warrior academy, you need to remember that you can't sell it as people paying you for the chance to die in your cause.  Instead, you have ALREADY gathered mighty warriors from the corners of the kingdom, and they will teach you, even as they prepare to win back Oceanus by their own valor.   

4) Asking for able bodied volunteers was a good idea.  You may get some, but they'll be expecting you to provide weapons and armor.  If they're getting trained for free, why would people pay you to get training from the academy?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoops!  Double Post!


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I think it's a bit early to be declaring anyone queen or otherwise publicizing our opposition to the crown.  Once we have a decent, functioning army of reasonably loyalty, backed up with a serious military victory (say the liberation of Oceanus...oooh, I like that...liberation...ahem), then we can think about overt political statements.  For now I think our situation is too unstable.
> 
> Just my $0.02 (adjusted for inflation)
> 
> ...



 This is a good point, but the only way to attract a functioning, reasonably loyal army may be to declare open rebellion.  If people are going to stick their necks out, they need to be sticking their necks out for a reason.  

See my responses above for some of the details on that...


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> This is a good point, but the only way to attract a functioning, reasonably loyal army may be to declare open rebellion.  If people are going to stick their necks out, they need to be sticking their necks out for a reason.
> 
> See my responses above for some of the details on that...





Then we're going to have to come up with some pretty convincing evidence that the king is evil and that overthrowing him is in their interest.  Last I knew (and there's lots going on that I'm only vaguely conscious of) we sure didn't have any of that.  Selling the liberation of Oceanus is a hell of a lot easier and may allow us time to acquire concrete evidence of wrongdoing.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

*Community Details*

*New Oceanus*

*Population 13,470 (21% non-adults) *

Racial Breakdown: High Alder 83%, Human 10%, Other (assorted) 7%.

Resource Limit: 15000 GP

Government:  Duchy

Notable NPCs: Duke Nayen Greyclaw (True Alder); Major Gorak MacTarg (Orc); Watch 

Commander James Gordon (Human) 

Full time Guardsmen: 112 (City Watch), 600 (Army - 1.5 Companies).  

Potential Militia: 561 (already trained in weapon use/basics), An additional 1067 are able bodied individuals without families to feed/care for.  



*Hyrwl*

Population 996 (10% non-adults)

Racial Breakdown: High Alder 95%, Other (assorted) 5%.

Resource Limit: 800 GP

Government: Barony

Notable NPCs: Regent Relin Greyclaw (High Alder)

Full time Guardsmen: 11

Potential Militia: 45 (already trained in weapon use/basics), an additional 30 are able bodied individuals without families to feed/care for.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

The 11 Guardsmen in Hyrwl, as well as the 112 members of the city watch are probably low-level Rangers.  Mostly level 1, no more than level 2-3.  The commanders/lieutenants will be of higher level.

The 600 in the army are all Warriors, with the exception of some of the officers, who have PC classes.  

Corporals and Sergeants are Ftr (or ranger or paladin, depending) 1-2, Second Lieutenants are Ftr (or ranger or paladin) 2-3, First Lieutenants are Ftr (or ranger or paladin) 3-4, Captains are Ftr (you get the idea by now) 4-5.  Brevet Commander MacTarg (who is normally a Major) is in command, and is an NPC, so you don't get to know his stats.       

The 561 + 45 Militia are all level 1 Warriors.  The remaining potential militia members are all level 1 Commoners.  Depending on the quality and length of training, some of them might be able to be "upgraded" to level 1 warriors, as well. 

The Army and City Watch all have weapons/equipment.  Everyone else is unarmed/armored as of yet.  Hope that helps with the force planning.

--Kennon


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

The last two posts make me happy.

  I just wish I had more time to play with that stuff.

  Stupid end of semester slave labor.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, I posted them specifically to make you smile.   

Play with it when you get a chance.  I'll see you in class tonight.  The final paper is due friday, right?  

On a gaming note, If indeed the majority of the Army of the Watch and the Army of Prydein have been sent North, by week 5, nearly 206,000 troops are marching through the deathlands, theoretically attacking the Bluestar's forces.  

Other than Talons (which, in total, number around 50,000), there are two Royal Armies left south of the wall.  The Army of the Eastern Realm seems to be gathering in and around Thanesport to protect the king.  The Army of the Eastern Realm is mostly based out of Citadel Oneid, and if they have been similarly mustered, they'll probably be doing so at Citadel Oberos or Citadel Oneid.  They each have 76,860 soldiers at full strength.

However, the company under Commander MacTarg is theoretically a part of the Army of Prydein, so you know that they are at least 600 men under strength.  If any order has come asking him to muster troops and head north, he hasn't said anything.  

Also, Korienne Palden (the half-orc that was hitting on Xath) is a Captain in the Royal Army.  He has a single Company (240) of troops from the Army of the Eastern Realm under his command, as well.  He's hanging around, but is not aware of the Edriss switcheroo (so far as I know).  You'll have his men as long as 1) he doesn't figure anything out, or 2) you tell him the truth, and convince him to join your side.

ALSO also, I noticed an error in the ranks document.  In the Falcon Kingdom, a Brigade is 3 Battalions, and a Battalion is 3 companies.

--KCB


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Also, Korienne Palden (the half-orc that was hitting on Xath) is a Captain in the Royal Army. He has a single Company (240) of troops from the Army of the Eastern Realm under his command, as well. He's hanging around, but is not aware of the Edriss switcheroo (so far as I know). You'll have his men as long as 1) he doesn't figure anything out, or 2) you tell him the truth, and convince him to join your side.



I vote Xath to go talk to him, with justice holding Arhconus back --just in case


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

I changed some stuff around that the Duke would have pointed out before, but the first part and how people responded stayed the same.
Try 2::


To whom it may concern:

It has no doubt reached your ears by now that the city of Oceanus has fallen to vast forces bearing the banner of the Bluestar. The Barony of Hyrwl has taken in all refugees with open arms, yet our limited resources have put a strain on maintaining such a large group. At last estimates, the Barony now supports upwards of thirteen thousand people. We request the aid of skilled artisans and any resources you may provide in order to adequately care for the subjects of the Kingdom.
The Barony of Hyrwl also writes with glad tidings. The heir of the Woodshadow has shown herself at last and has come to take control of her legacy. The Baroness L'Aurel Woodshadow now serves as ruler of the King's appointed Baron Edriss Kiva named her his successor. All High Alder of the Kingdom may rejoice, as they are forgiven, and free of the shame once put upon them. Indeed the Kingdom will rejoice at this news, despite the troubled times.
In response to the onslaught of the Kingdom, the Baroness Woodshadow has taken it upon herself to rally an army to take back the city of Oceanus and begin a warriors academy. These warriors will train all who wish to better defend their cities and homes form these invaders. Proclamations will be made shortly.
Signed in view of the Light, L'Aurel Woodshadow Baroness Hyrwl


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Then we're going to have to come up with some pretty convincing evidence that the king is evil and that overthrowing him is in their interest. Last I knew (and there's lots going on that I'm only vaguely conscious of) we sure didn't have any of that. Selling the liberation of Oceanus is a hell of a lot easier and may allow us time to acquire concrete evidence of wrongdoing.



Yep... king has been sneaky so it will be hard to get evidence until his plan -whatever it is- is complete.  I only have assumtions they seem to be based on other assumtions, so I am no help with this one.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

Definately not completed (so give input), but there needs to be something told to the people of hywrl before the letter is sent out.  I would ask that we make a public speech.  They should be told first, since it is there city we are using.  Also, the last part is if Xath/Gerti would agree to talk-- Fellow high alder and sexy and all 
"People of Hyrwl!  Oceanis will soon be free of these invaders!  I have sent word beyond our walls to tell our story and plead our cause for aid while the king is too busy in the north.  I have asked all –ALL- willing to join us in this fight against this plague that is spreading.  Many of you have heard the words and wisdom of Lady Xath (or whatever full name you have/are using)  who will tell you now what has been proposed” - _obviously in more eloquent speech and more Xathy- __bluemages can be good and are pardoned with one year service_


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Maybe Xath's title should be "Herald of Oceanus," "Herald of the Phoenix Queen" or something? Give her an official reason to be spouting off all of these speeches for you...?

Also, These are the estimates derived from scouting/scrying:

There is Syvattagor, and 4 Huge (size category) White Dragons. 
There are an estimated 1000 Ladonids (medium, lightly armored, camoflaged scout-type Draconids).
You are unsure how many Chameloids are in the city--you know that there are at least 250, but because of their shapeshifting ability, their numbers are hard to gauge.
There are 2000 Kerren infantry (small, heavily armed and armored Draconids)
There are 750 additional Kerren serving as aerial cavalry/scouts mounted on Wyverns.
There are 1000 Dahaka (Medium-Large, heavily armed and armored shock troops/marines).

In addition, there are at least 500 living humanoid-looking creatures serving as troops for the Draconids when you first scout them out...by week 4, that number has at least doubled. This number continues to grow, and in some cases you even see children joining their ranks. 

There are also approximately 150 Vilewights, and 1000-2000 ghasts/ghouls/zombies. These numbers were growing quickly, but are now slowing a bit for an unknown reason. They certainly haven't run out of people, yet. 

Most of the undead appear to now be serving as labor, working to strengthen the wall that has sprung up around Oceanus, and rebuilding the upper and lower docks that fell during the attack. 

Hope that that helps!


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Maybe Xath's title should be "Herald of Oceanus," "Herald of the Phoenix Queen" or something? Give her an official reason to be spouting off all of these speeches for you...?



I am all for it!- Gerti, what do you want to be called?  Does/would Xath have a problem with this?  
I would just not make it 'Herald of Oceanis' in case it doesn't work to free the city.  Also depending on when we tell the people about Queen Jaine I would pobably not use 'Herald of the Queen'.  So maybe just Herald of the Phoenix army or Herald of Hwyrl for now.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Draft force sizing exercise*

Okay kids, as the resident military nerd who's boss is not in the office today, I have developed a series of force sizing possibilities based on the numbers given above.  
Before I get into the fun, technical stuff, I want to mention that it will be critical to train up the potential militia and able-bodied men we have.  If we can get those with basic training some more advanced training, we can essentially double our forces (so maybe Justice and Xath should do some recruiting? .  If we can get even half of the currently untrained, but able-bodied basic training (for militia purposes), that allows us even more flexibility with the second 600 freed up for combat purposes.  That said, let's get to the juicy, juicy details.  The differences between these are based entirely on the size of the smallest unit, but the effects of that open up different options farther down the force size line.

Option Alpha:
1 Squad=10 soldiers (60 Squads)
1 Shield=4 Squads (40 soldiers, 15 Shields)
1 Section=3 Shields (120 soldiers, 5 Sections)
1 Company=2 Sections(240 soldiers, 2 Companies)

Option Bravo:
1 Squad=12 Soldiers (50 Squads)
1 Shield=4 Squads (48 Soldiers, 12 Shields+2 Squads)
1 Section=3 Shields (144 Soldiers, 4 Sections+2 Squads)
1 Company=2 Sections (288 Soldiers, 2 Companies+2 Squads)

Option Charlie:
1 Squad=15 Soldiers (40 Squads)
1 Shield= 4 Squads (60 Soldiers, 10 Shields)
1 Section=3 Shields (180 soldiers, 3 Sections +1 Shield)
1 Company=2 Sections (360 Soldiers, 1 Company+4 Shields)

Option Delta:
1 Squad=8 Soldiers (75 Squads)
1 Shield=5 Squads (40 Soldiers, 15 Shields)
1 Section=3 Shields (120 Soldiers, 5 Sections)
1 Company=2 Sections (240 Soldiers, 2 Companies+1 Section)

Option Echo:
Regular forces as Option Delta
Special Forces as option Alpha

Jeremiah's proposed order of battle:
Using option Alpha (or Delta), which gives us 5 Sections:
1 Section Spec Ops
1 Section Training (as in providing basic and advanced training for potentials)
2 Section Infantry
1 Section Cavalry

If possible, I think we should try and get the half-orc's 240 troops (2 companies by this calculus) to engage in training the potentials, thus not committing them too fast and freeing up another company, which I would place in the Infantry category, giving us a battalion of Infantry plus two companies of support.

Infantry Section:
1 Shield Halberdiers
1 Shield Swords/Axemen
1 Shield Archers
Or
2 Shields Swords/Axemen
1 Shield Archers

Our SOF (Spec Ops Forces) will be geared for individual squads to operate singly for significant periods of time, in order to prosecute our guerrilla war while we build up forces (of course they're regular recon flights might just mean they come after us that much sooner, but if nothing else, we can use the SOF units for recon and the occasional target of opportunity if not an active, destructive campaign).  Thus, one shield (4 squads) will be in the field, while one rests/recovers from being in the field and one works up to replace the platoon currently in the field.  SOF missions will probably be tasked at around 2-4 weeks, depending.

SOF Squad:
5 Swordsmen
4 Archers
1 Medic

All should be combat capable at both ranged and close combat.

So even if none of you read this, just know that I enjoyed assembling it immensely.   

Jeremiah aka "Army of the Phoenix G-3"

Edit:  Now fully and finally fixed!  I hope...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

After I went to all that work determining a standard order of battle for my world, you're not even going to use it?  *sniffle*  

Also, should I ever try to write this up, story hours style (which I would very much like to start to do when the semester is over), keeping some of the flavor of the world with the ranks/order of battle is kind of important (but not essential, I guess).  I don't want to lose the pseudo-17th century feel I was trying to go for in creating the world by adopting modern military organization whole-cloth.  

GM whining aside, for those troops who are not already trained and armed, setting up squads of 10, 12, or 15 will be just fine and dandy.  However, since the people you plan to have train these troops are already organized into squads of 8, I think there is a reasonably good case for maintaining the current order of battle/rank structure.  After all, there's something to be said for letting them use what they already know.  

In that case, a SOF Squad would lose an archer and a swordsman, but keep the medic (Bringing them to a standard 8). 

Also, remember that the theater for this particular war is relatively small--so far, a single city.  Thus, tasking units for 2-4 weeks in the "field" may not be practical, especially since the "field" and Headquarters are in such close proximity.

The Duke recommends Halberdiers, particularly since you have few troops with reach (and several enemies that do have reach), and longspears are easy to make (much easier than swords and axes) if it comes down to that.  However, there is still a major equipment shortage in your little army.  Some effort needs to be made to remedy that. 

Lastly, other than some of the weaponry that the Draconids captured after the attack, and a few steeldrake cannon on the ships that they used early on, the Draconids DO NOT appear to have steeldrake technology.  You have an advantage there, if you can get some weapons.  Musketeers, anyone?


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

If you look at it, it is essentially the same as yours, I'm just using the modern names out of familiarity.  The main difference, at least at the level we're dealing with, is that my battalions are stronger than your companies, but those are pretty fluid designations anyway.  I also have not touched your rank structure, which, if I'm reading your memo on it correctly, also fits pretty well.

I don't know about the 8 man squad, though.  I feel that, especially in the case of Spec Ops, those two extra soldiers might make a huge difference in the success and failure of a mission.  Any more than ten, though and you're just carting around too many bodies to be especially stealthy.  But that's my opinion.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

*An Idea from an NPC (NOT DM RAILROADING! It is JUST and idea))*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Lastly, other than some of the weaponry that the Draconids captured after the attack, and a few steeldrake cannon on the ships that they used early on, the Draconids DO NOT appear to have steeldrake technology.



Let's imagine, for a moment, that you let Captain Seaborne in on some of the deliberations/information sessions. After an aerial scouting session/scrying attempt, you learn the above. If so, the good Captain (who has been cast as Jason Lee in the movie version of the game, has the following to say...) 

"Let's think about this, alright? You guys saw Darkson, one of the King's cronies, in a hidden harbor with a bunch of crates, talking to the scaly a$$holes that busted into Oceanus. What was he doing there? Having some Light-damned tea?! No! He was either delivering orders, taking orders, or delivering some THINGs!"

"Now, what would he take time out of his busy a$$hole schedule to do? My guess would be to help Syvattagor and the other scale-heads set up this little raz-matazz! What would they need to do it? Maybe the STEELDRAKE CANNONS they shot at the docks, and AT MY SHIP!?!"

He pauses for a moment, so as to prevent apoplexy. Continuing, now pacing around the room, he says, "Since we know that they they don't have them themselves, they must have gotten them somewhere." Nodding to Archonus, "You're twin brother told us that the Bluestar wasn't helping, and we know he's got 'em, which leaves only one bastard to point at--Tain Hawkson I." 

Sitting back down, he says, a satisfied smile on his face, "If you can find and...liberate...some of those steeldrake cannons, I bet you'll find that they came from the royal foundries, bear royal marks, and have been shooting balls cast right here in the Falcon Kingdom. Only one man has the wherewithal to move that kind of equipment around without rousing the suspicions of the Talon Justices--the King himself. Start flashing those babies around, and you'll have grounds for this little revolution."

"There. I fixed a problem for you. Now, since you still owe me a ship, and NOW you owe me for that little work of genius, too, when do I get to meet this Queen of yours? I hear she's a doll, to say the least."


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, I think the 8 man squads, though weaker, are far more concealable, especially in SpecOps missions.  However, you could concievably organize special forces (which should have a less modern name) in a very different way than you would line troops, satisfying both of our desires...

Also, re: the above IDEA (not command), I want to note that I was getting kinda worried for the game.  I feared that I had thought/planned myself into a corner, to a place where there essentially was no clear evidence of the King's treachery.  Yet, as I read my own post, I found an error in my plan... I guess I am a little proud to have fooled myself for so long.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

*Another Casting Decision*

In "A Kingdom of Ashes" the Motion Picture, the mysterious old warrior known as Father Dorn will be played by David Carradine (most recently, of Kill Bill vol. 2).


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, I think the 8 man squads, though weaker, are far more concealable, especially in SpecOps missions.  However, you could concievably organize special forces (which should have a less modern name) in a very different way than you would line troops, satisfying both of our desires...




This comes down to semantics of a sort, and the mission assigned to the troops.  For just recon, and minor strike stuff 8 would be enough, but for a search and destroy or in the case of a FUBAR, you're going to want those two extra blades.

As for the name for SpecOps, I'll give it some thought.  Can't do any worse than calling a "company" a "section"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

*Breakfast Club*



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> I know this was asked, but I am not sure how/if it was answered-- In order for the above plan or even planning to take place (for day 26), when was/is the adventure into Oceanis happening-- before this, after this?????
> 
> Also, how is the Breakfast Club stuff going?  Who has it?
> 
> Thanks-




Reply #1!!  (this could take a while... busy boards today)

I really think that the Breakfast Club thing needs a different format.  The single person email leaves people out and can get backed up if just one person gets busy for a couple of days...
I think it should go out to everybody and people can make their changes in different colors or something...
I've got lots to add... and I understand being busy- but, I could have added all my stuff over the weekend but never got the opportunity because I still haven't gotten it...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I think it's a bit early to be declaring anyone queen or otherwise publicizing our opposition to the crown.  Once we have a decent, functioning army of reasonably loyalty, backed up with a serious military victory (say the liberation of Oceanus...oooh, I like that...liberation...ahem), then we can think about overt political statements.  For now I think our situation is too unstable.
> 
> Just my $0.02 (adjusted for inflation)
> 
> ...




I think it is already more than clear that we are rebels.  Our stance needs to be well publicized or we are not going to be able to pull in the peoples we NEED to form our Army...
For example, the Bluemages need to know that we are not going to backstab them and turn them into the king because, we are working in opposition to the king.

Declaring the Jaine is the rightful queen, though risky, gives us a certian leverage that is not otherwise provided.  

I don't know if y'all have read the Wheel of Time books but, there is a point when one of the major insitutions, the White Tower, splits... in order to gain legitimacy, the alienated "rebels" (really, the good guys) elected their own leader-- we're doing the same thing.  Rallying people requires it be public knowledge that we are opposed to the king-- and one of those reasons happens to be that we know that the king was not the rightful heir to the throne.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I vote Xath to go talk to him, with justice holding Arhconus back --just in case





I agree!!  Xath has the ability to wrap that boy around her finger and then, we have his troops at our disposal... um... disposal... that's a bad word...

We can utilize those troops to liberate the city of Oceanus! YES LIBERATE!

And, I think that's easier than trying to lie our way around our rebellion.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Yep... king has been sneaky so it will be hard to get evidence until his plan -whatever it is- is complete.  I only have assumtions they seem to be based on other assumtions, so I am no help with this one.





There are lots of things that I Justice knows-- however, I've been waiting for the breakfast club email.

I'll just write them all down tomorrow and email them out.

However, our army depends on the open rebellion to the thrown.  Without it, we loose the bluemages.  We NEED the bluemages.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

*The King's Evil-ness*

Okay... Several things I'm going to list now... I'm sure there's more that Justice knows... but, I'm not going to sort though all the documents right now..

(1) We KNOW that the King's advisors are evil.
(2) We KNOW that the King is working with the dragon army on a bunch of different levels... 
(3) We KNOW that, somehow, the King is the dominant player in his relationship with the dragon people.
(4) We KNOW that the King is using the Bluestars symbol to cover up for bad stuff.
(5) We KNOW that the King and the Bluestar are not working together at all.
(6) We KNOW that the King is looking for all of the Spiritblades... however, we don't know what they will do... probably unlock an ancient power and allow him to dominate the entire world and enslave all living beings... unless, of course, the spiritblades unlock a secret recipe for to-die-for Blueberry Muffins... and, I just don't seem to think that's the case.


And how do we convince people of all of these interesting factoids??  A little treat I like to call diplomacy.

We do not have *HARD* proof... but, really, who did in times like this.  I don't have a camera phone to take pictures of the evil ships, the ability to dust for prints, or DNA evidence.  However, we do have 2 members of the group--both Xath and Justice-- that are almost overwhelmingly convincing.

So, I believe that putting forth our open rebellion to the throne, at this point, will cause us no harm because, the people of Hyrwl are not going to revolt and the King has some very important Blueberry Muffins to attend.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 20, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Okay... Several things I'm going to list now... I'm sure there's more that Justice knows... but, I'm not going to sort though all the documents right now..
> 
> (1) We KNOW that the King's advisors are evil.
> (2) We KNOW that the King is working with the dragon army on a bunch of different levels...
> ...




I think Herr Seaborn's comments earlier in this thread/today give us the best opportunity to produce convincing arguments and evidence that the king is not what he seems.  Certainly better than trusting than entrusting the fate of the rebellion to charisma and a dice roll.  After all, we might just be power-hungry despots eager to institute our own evil empire and are currently just pretending to hold these peoples interests in our hearts.  Wouldn't be the first time such a thing had occurred.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I think Herr Seaborn's comments earlier in this thread/today give us the best opportunity to produce convincing arguments and evidence that the king is not what he seems.  Certainly better than trusting than entrusting the fate of the rebellion to charisma and a dice roll.  After all, we might just be power-hungry despots eager to institute our own evil empire and are currently just pretending to hold these peoples interests in our hearts.  Wouldn't be the first time such a thing had occurred.



 But to be fair, there is a reason that such despotry seems to occur--because people, as a whole, are fairly gullible.  There's certainly nothing EXALTED about using that common mortal failing to benefit your cause, but it is expedient, and is consistently effective.  I see no reason why you couldn't do the same thing the bad guys are doing, but for a good cause....

As OJ Simpson can tell you, evidence is never as good as popular sentiment. 

I just want to point out, and stress, that Captain Seaborne's comments were just an idea...but if you need proof, I don't know where else you're going to find it.  I just thought of the cannon thing this afternoon, and unlike you all, I have ALL of the facts.


----------



## Xath (Apr 20, 2004)

*Quickly, Quickly!*

My quick message in my quest to avoid studying for tomorrow's biology exam.

1.  The military stuff looks really cool.  I have no idea what it means.  But it looks cool.  So keep it up.

2.  Breakfast Club is still with me.  Sorry about that but I have been in class for 12 hours straight today(whine, gripe, yada yada yada)

3.  Kennon, your initials, though similar to my own, will never be as cool.  

4.  Dealing with Mr. McHalf-Orc.  I vote for Jaine to deal with him.  She's alot hotter than Xath, and if she's successful, then we'll have an ally, not only for us, but for the new Queen too.

5.  I forget...

6.  Tryglycerides:compounds formed from glycerol and fatty acids.  Fatty acids are the simplest type of lipid. and are used to also make up phosolipids.

7.  And with that, I had better continue studying or get some sleep.

Gertie - owner of the initials KGB...


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 20, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Gertie - owner of the initials KGB...




  Heh heh heh heh heh.

  Yes, I am a Europe-Russia nerd.  Leave me alone.

  Now if only I knew someone with the intials FSB...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I think Herr Seaborn's comments earlier in this thread/today give us the best opportunity to produce convincing arguments and evidence that the king is not what he seems.  Certainly better than trusting than entrusting the fate of the rebellion to charisma and a dice roll.  After all, we might just be power-hungry despots eager to institute our own evil empire and are currently just pretending to hold these peoples interests in our hearts.  Wouldn't be the first time such a thing had occurred.




I'm certainly not trying to say that diplomacy is the only way... However, I do believe that popular sentiment, as Kennon said, is a very powerful weapon.  It's the whole reason that Justice has the Leadership Feat and puts ridiculous amounts of her skill points into diplomacy.
It cannot solve all the problems but, it is a very good start.

The cannon is an excellent idea... now, we just have to find a way to, ya know, sneak onto the dragon people's boats and steal one without being caught..

This sounds like a job for Archonus!!! *grin*

So, anyone know how much one of those babies weighs??


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

I am under the impression that babies weigh between 7-15 pounds, with 7 being a relatively small baby, and 15 being a HUGE mutoid baby.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> 1. The military stuff looks really cool. I have no idea what it means. But it looks cool. So keep it up.



The military stuff, as presented so far, is really not that complicated--just numbers.  What Jermiah is looking for is some player input on how to organize your burgeoning army.  When he and I spoke last, we had semi-settled on using the 8 man squad for "regular" units, and a 10-man squad for some of the more esoteric work.  If you ask him (or me) we'd be happy to explain the relative strengths and weaknesses thereof.  I think he was also looking for inspiration for naming things...  



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> 3. Kennon, your initials, though similar to my own, will never be as cool.



My initials are far cooler than yours, because I am the very apex of cool, sexy danger.  Ask Liz. 



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> 4. Dealing with Mr. McHalf-Orc. I vote for Jaine to deal with him. She's alot hotter than Xath, and if she's successful, then we'll have an ally, not only for us, but for the new Queen too.



Technically, Xath is hotter than Jaine.  Also, Jaine is married, making her reasonably less attractive as a potential mate to NPCs of the lawful good variety.  Presumably, if you can convince Korienne to join your cause with the understanding that Jaine exists, that won't cease to be when he actually meets her.  As it stands, springing it on him may not be a very good idea.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 20, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> There are lots of things that I Justice knows-- however, I've been waiting for the breakfast club email.
> 
> I'll just write them all down tomorrow and email them out.
> 
> However, our army depends on the open rebellion to the thrown. Without it, we loose the bluemages. We NEED the bluemages.



--please use the board and not e-mail if it is going to everyone  thanks!


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Heh heh heh heh heh.
> 
> Yes, I am a Europe-Russia nerd.  Leave me alone.
> 
> Now if only I knew someone with the intials FSB...



 I could name my firstborn Farty Syruwong Bauman...?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 20, 2004)

I agree that we need hard proof, as diplomacy is good and possibly do-able but having both would be really cool! We were already planning a trip into Oceanis, and that was for the palace- so we try for both or just see who lives from the first attempt.  
If we have proof then using diplomcay to say -look king really is bad and here's other stuff to that we can not show you, and hey here's the rightful queen, and we want to get your city back.  Makes it much more assured as a group front, and mass emotions sway easier


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Does the barricade/wall around the city go in a complete semi-circle from cliff to cliff?  also, can we see anythign with the boats- are they still there? have more joined? Is the water still all frozen from the white dragons?



The wall completely surrounds the city, going from cliff to cliff.  However, it is more of a rectangle than a semi-circle.  I made a rudimentary map that I will post when I get a chance.  The wall is patrolled by draconids of various types, and is approximately 50 feet high.  It is made of stone.  

As far as you can tell, the entirety of the enemy fleet is docked at Oceanus.  If any ships have left, there have been so few so as to make their leaving unnoticeable.  There are also a large number of vessels that were caught in the bay languishing in the docks or out in the harbor.  However, during the invasion itself, the enemy fleet let most of the ships trying to leave, do so...in short there are probably 50 more vessels than there were before, most of which appear to be native to the Falcon Kingdom.  

The water has thawed, and the draconids have started using the repaired docks.  Tyrannosaurs are using their incredible strength to operate the cranes and winches, at the behest of Kerren, Dahaka, and Ladonids.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

On another note, a Steeldrake Cannon weighs between 500-1000 pounds, depending on size.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 20, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The wall completely surrounds the city, going from cliff to cliff. However, it is more of a rectangle than a semi-circle. I made a rudimentary map that I will post when I get a chance. The wall is patrolled by draconids of various types, and is approximately 50 feet high. It is made of stone.



Has anyone studied it to see if there is a pattern in the watch change, or if there is a time when they only have a skeleton (light) watch on patrol?
Are they coming out into the surrounding area at all?
Depending on this, I would recommend then for our sneak approach not going head on, unless it is as a diverstion for team sneak to get around.



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> As far as you can tell, the entirety of the enemy fleet is docked at Oceanus. If any ships have left, there have been so few so as to make their leaving unnoticeable. There are also a large number of vessels that were caught in the bay languishing in the docks or out in the harbor. However, during the invasion itself, the enemy fleet let most of the ships trying to leave, do so...in short there are probably 50 more vessels than there were before, most of which appear to be native to the Falcon Kingdom.



So we could show people, look ships left, but look who came now -king's ships-- maybe just another thing we can add as proof the king is bad and to tie him to the fall of Oceanis.



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> The water has thawed, and the draconids have started using the repaired docks. Tyrannosaurs are using their incredible strength to operate the cranes and winches, at the behest of Kerren, Dahaka, and Ladonids.



Possible way of entry for sneak attack
So all the little sea creatures are back... or still cowering in fear far, far away?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 20, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On another note, a Steeldrake Cannon weighs between 500-1000 pounds, depending on size.



So arfin and kareth might be able to get one....
What about the cannon balls- do they have symbols on them? --hey, it was in a few movies to write messages to your enemies on the cannon balls or missiles--


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Has anyone studied it to see if there is a pattern in the watch change, or if there is a time when they only have a skeleton (light) watch on patrol?



No one has done this.  There are regular guard posts every 80 yards, or so, and each of these posts has at least a half-dozen archers facing outward, and a half-dozen facing toward the center of the city.  In addition, there are at least 2 draconids patrolling the wall between each post.  The patrols change at a different time than the archers, and they change by individuals, not by unit.  Thus, at any given time, there are fresh troops on every section of the wall.  In the four corners of the wall, there are much larger units, theoretically able to move to any breech in the wall quickly, should it be necessary.  There is a single, narrow gate in the center of the western wall.  It has yet to open, for ANYTHING (that you know of). 

The patrols/archers seem roughly equally concerned about keeping people in as they are keeping people out.  To aid in this, there is a wide, cleared area (no man's land) on BOTH sides of the wall.  Thus, anyone approaching the wall from within or without should be able to be easily seen.    



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Are they coming out into the surrounding area at all?



Only to pursue any humanoids that try to leave the area.  In addition, wyvern aerial cavalry occasionally leave the shelter of the walls.    



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> So we could show people, look ships left, but look who came now -king's ships-- maybe just another thing we can add as proof the king is bad and to tie him to the fall of Oceanis.



I think I was unclear, before.  The 50 extra ships aren't really extra...they're just native ships that are being used by the draconids, because they were left in the harbor.  You don't notice any EXTRA ships, but it's hard to know for sure, since you guys didn't really get a count of the ships that were in the harbor when the invasion started.  You've only seen (while scrying) a few ships (less than a doezen) entering or leaving the harbor since you left the city.  



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> So all the little sea creatures are back... or still cowering in fear far, far away?



  Still far, far away, as far as you can tell.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On another note, a Steeldrake Cannon weighs between 500-1000 pounds, depending on size.




Well, it will take a little creative work, but, Thane can carry that much-- it'll be a heavy load and so, he won't be flying as quickly as he normally could... but-- if we can find a way to strap the cannon to him, he will be able to transport it pretty much anywhere within a 16 hour radius.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So arfin and kareth might be able to get one....
> What about the cannon balls- do they have symbols on them? --hey, it was in a few movies to write messages to your enemies on the cannon balls or missiles--



 All steeldrakes and steeldrake shot created in the royal foundries carry the King's seal imprinted on the iron (or bronze) during their casting.  They are usually part of the mold.  Even most of the stuff made in the frozen north and smuggled south has the Bluestar's mark on it.  The largest royal foundries are the Thunderheart foundries in Khaz Modan in the Southern Hills of Prydein, and the Bloodaxe Foundries in Arutha's Forge.  There are a few smaller foundries scattered around the kingdom, the most notable is in Caer Albion, and is used specifically for Talon weapons.  

It's possible that they made their own, but if they did that, why don't they have more of them?  They don't appear to be short of metals, so it's likely that they lack the technology at all, and are simply borrowing it from their patron in the area.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> --please use the board and not e-mail if it is going to everyone  thanks!





Just trying to make sure everyone gets it... if Tim and Greg can't use ENworld, they need the information somehow.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 20, 2004)

So we are planning the inflitration (team Archonus) of Oceanis at week 6? Otherwise we may have other info. by day 25 when we start after jaine and hear about Arutha forge.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

Just on another note..

Justice has been scouting the changing of the gaurds.  She flies near to the city every day to watch what's going on inside...

I've just been waiting for Kennon to answer the questions that I've asked...

So-- someone _has_ been checking on the draconid guards and the like.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 20, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> All steeldrakes and steeldrake shot created in the royal foundries carry the King's seal imprinted on the iron (or bronze) during their casting. They are usually part of the mold. Even most of the stuff made in the frozen north and smuggled south has the Bluestar's mark on it. The largest royal foundries are the Thunderheart foundries in Khaz Modan in the Southern Hills of Prydein, and the Bloodaxe Foundries in Arutha's Forge. There are a few smaller foundries scattered around the kingdom, the most notable is in Caer Albion, and is used specifically for Talon weapons.
> 
> It's possible that they made their own, but if they did that, why don't they have more of them? They don't appear to be short of metals, so it's likely that they lack the technology at all, and are simply borrowing it from their patron in the area.



I was just thinking we could just get a cannon ball instead of a whole cannon- if we are just going for proof, but when we tell people we can say there were cannon's too.  As for using Thane... there are all sorts of areial issues there -dragons and flying army- so unless you guys were invisible and undetectable once you got it it could work....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So we are planning the inflitration (team Archonus) of Oceanis at week 6? Otherwise we may have other info. by day 25 when we start after jaine and hear about Arutha forge.




Tonight, when Kennon gets home, he and I need to go through everything that has happened to form a timeline of our stay at Hyrwl so that we have a solid record of what exactly is going on.

If any of you have specifically _done_ something at a specific time, email it to me or post it so that I can be sure to include it.

Also, the military decisions should probably wait until I have a Mik and a Kaereth to discuss... 

We'll figure out what week that will be tonight.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So we are planning the inflitration (team Archonus) of Oceanis at week 6? Otherwise we may have other info. by day 25 when we start after jaine and hear about Arutha forge.



 That seems reasonable.  

I envision the next session beginning with meeting/sneaking Jaine into New Oceanus/Hyrwl (unless that happens before the next full session with a few players), and then moving into a brief pre-sneakery planning period, and then with sneaking into the city to do some palace scouting/cannon thievery.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 25, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On a general note, I have a question for the group.  How proactive do you want the major NPCs to be?  Is this *your* rebellion, or is it more something that you are just attaching yourselves to?  The Duke can really start pulling strings (for instance), but the more he does, the more it will be his settlement and army than yours, if that makes any sense.  Thus far, I have tried to let you guys do most of the management, but it just ocurred to me that you might not find any of this kind of stuff interesting.  If you don't, let me know, and you guys can concentrate on the stuff that IS interesting, whatever that may be.




I want the NPCs, especially Jaine, The Duke, Preston, Seaborne, and Fr. Dorn to be very _involved_.  At the same time, this is our rebellion and I want it to stay that way.
I would not want them taking over the positions we hold... but, they do come in handy if the time comes for us to have to leave Hyrwl for more than a little while... we can leave them in charge.
I think that Jaine, Duke, Preston, and Seaborne are very useful resources and, for the most part, I think that we should ask for their advice whenever we can... but, overall management should be the responsibility of the characters interested in that particular aspect of the game... (ie, me)

If there are characters that do not want anything to do with this part of the game, then, let them go smash and the characters that want something to do with the management do it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 25, 2004)

Also...

Was a decision ever made of the fort. save/death/constitution thing ever made on the part of the DM?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 25, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Also...
> 
> Was a decision ever made of the fort. save/death/constitution thing ever made on the part of the DM?



 no.  Still waiting for votes.


----------



## Archon (Apr 26, 2004)

*Grond smash!!!*

my vote is for the increased fort save check roll thingy.
also.... the complete list as i have written it for the Shadows of the Phoenix.
mik aka "Alphabet"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 26, 2004)

It's monday morning!  Time to get back to work, or at least back to pretending to work!  I think we're actually going to get to play this weekend, so  let's get this planning finalized!  Huzzah!


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 26, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I want the NPCs, especially Jaine, The Duke, Preston, Seaborne, and Fr. Dorn to be very _involved_.  At the same time, this is our rebellion and I want it to stay that way.
> I would not want them taking over the positions we hold... but, they do come in handy if the time comes for us to have to leave Hyrwl for more than a little while... we can leave them in charge.
> I think that Jaine, Duke, Preston, and Seaborne are very useful resources and, for the most part, I think that we should ask for their advice whenever we can... but, overall management should be the responsibility of the characters interested in that particular aspect of the game... (ie, me)
> 
> If there are characters that do not want anything to do with this part of the game, then, let them go smash and the characters that want something to do with the management do it.



 This seems reasonable.  Not everybody has to be an administrator--I just wanted to make sure I wasn't boring everybody, or letting the game get bogged down in minutiae.  As it stands, I just want to make sure that I have not crossed the line between letting things get boring, and stealing someone's thunder.  Maybe there is a better way to ask this:  Some people are interested in trying to administer the city.  Other than Jeremiah and Liz, who else cares?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 26, 2004)

*Two Requests*

My electronic copy of the Stronghold Builder's Guide (SBG) won't open on my work computer--I'm not sure why. So, I need to get the information from someone else. What are the statistics and costs for freestanding walls of 1) packed earth and 2) wood (of the non-living variety).

The Duke may try to bring some of his own resources to bear on the problem of physical security, since it is ridiculously expensive.

Additionally, if anyone in the group wants to try their hand at cartography, I'd like to see a map (of some sort) of 'New Oceanus.'  Link's tree should be roughly in the center, with tents/huts/etc. radiating outward for approximately 3/4 of a mile in all directions.  The farthest edge of the camp is about 1/4 mile from the road where you ambushed Edriss on the east, and about 1/4 mile from Hyrwl to the south.  The underground portal stone is approximately a mile northwest of the furthest edge of camp (making it 1.75 miles from the center of town).  If somebody wants to take on this challenge, remember that this is mostly flat, forrested terrain.  It's worth a bonus, of some sort.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 26, 2004)

*Monday morning...*

Hey, hope everyone had a great weekend!!

So Justice as Queen.... (sorry just the (ie, me) part from above post)

That's my only question here- so we are putting Jaine up as Queen, but not ruler of us(except Archonus who pledged an oath).  She's a figurehead only in essence?  

Cool with it being our rebellion, and I will just see how it goes... and how the other characters adapt to lots of government work/speeches/and being held as leaders of the whole rebellion.  I just saw it as us supporting so we can go around and do all those heroic things while Jaine starts to be set up and established as over ruler/queen of the organization.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 26, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> This seems reasonable. Not everybody has to be an administrator--I just wanted to make sure I wasn't boring everybody, or letting the game get bogged down in minutiae. As it stands, I just want to make sure that I have not crossed the line between letting things get boring, and stealing someone's thunder. Maybe there is a better way to ask this: Some people are interested in trying to administer the city. Other than Jeremiah and Liz, who else cares?



I know I am fine with administration stuff this way -postings-, but during game time I would much rather the action since that is the only time it can happen and action involves everyone in the group


----------



## Laurel (Apr 26, 2004)

*voting*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> no. Still waiting for votes.



I have gotten used to how we are doing things now, but my official vote is a whatever the majority is...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 26, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Hey, hope everyone had a great weekend!!
> 
> So Justice as Queen.... (sorry just the (ie, me) part from above post)
> 
> ...



 Good questions.  I can't speak to what everybody thinks, but I can tell you that the Universe has been envisioning...

Jaine will be the Queen--of everybody, as far as you're concerned.  You have a somewhat unique perspective because you're the ones who are setting her up as such.  She has the blood, she has a legitimate claim, and thus she WILL BE queen.  She'll the the people's queen, and she'll be your queen, as well.  Even if you don't attach any penalties/benefits to it, you all will need to be seen swearing fealty to her, when she arrives, just as you all probably need to be seen swearing fealty to L'Aurel, as Baroness.  All of this is about the appearance of legitimacy, regardless of whether it actually exists.

You'll still be able to run around and do all of the heroic things you want/need to do.  But now you'll have some direction, you'll have a ruler that you can believe in, and as a side-effect, you'll also have a prominent role in whatever kingdom manages to rise from the events of the past few weeks.  You guys are the Che Gueverras to her Fidel Castro, you are the Francis Marions to Jaine's George Washington--she's more than a figurehead, but you're all more than just soldiers.  You're the elites, the leaders of the rebellion--she's Mon Mothma, and you're all Princess Leias.  You still get to go blow up shield generators, but you get to give speeches, too.  

Hope that helps, and allays any fears.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 26, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I know I am fine with administration stuff this way -postings-, but during game time I would much rather the action since that is the only time it can happen and action involves everyone in the group



 This is exactly what I hope to accomplish.  Magic, action, and drama for the session.  Interesting long-term stuff for the boards/e-mail.  Please, pass the info along to those who aren't using the boards/e-mail.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 26, 2004)

*the bride of chucky... should be in comedy*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> That seems reasonable.
> 
> I envision the next session beginning with meeting/sneaking Jaine into New Oceanus/Hyrwl (unless that happens before the next full session with a few players), and then moving into a brief pre-sneakery planning period, and then with sneaking into the city to do some palace scouting/cannon thievery.



Still the plan for this weekend? or is just a small group doing this?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 26, 2004)

1 -Archonus (and at least one other) track Jaine & Co. 
2- When we/they find them, we let Justice know (run back, use horses, mind meld, use Bob). 
3- Justice comes on Thane carrying Xath. 
4- Jaine gets on Thane with Justice and they go invisible (this way in case other plans need to be made quickly we have not wasted a spell earlier). 
5- Xath turns into Jaine. 
6- Justice takes Jaine to Link’s tree house
7- Justice drops Jaine off with Kareth (Arfin also if Greg is there) for protection. 
8- Justice and Thain still invisible take off again and fly in another direction other then the direction of Xath & Co. When Justice is next seen she is fly into Hwyrl alone. 
9- Justice can then head to the treehouse, but after people see her back and everything is fine. 
10- Xath & Co. hopefully make it back with little resistance and go to Treehouse. With everyone there we go to next phase

This is the last plan of Jaine & co. I could find 
Other option a---There is always just using Bob and Thane (or just thane) to farry people back and forth, but this will draw lots of attention and will take multiple trips.  

Addition option b--- depending on how much Thane can carry- Kareth comes with Xath and Justice, and if Greg is there on sat then Arfin too... and we just have Jaine invisible instead of all of them, and she returns to normal once inside secure room with only Justice around.  

I was figuring it could still be cool to have Jaine chat with Korienne and Duke then announce her to population.  Priority one though is to get her into New Oceanus.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 27, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Hey, hope everyone had a great weekend!!
> 
> So Justice as Queen.... (sorry just the (ie, me) part from above post)
> 
> ...





Sorry, didn't mean for the "ie, me" thing to sound like I was trying to take over the entire administration... was just typing fast...

I want all of US... ie, the PCs to have the largest hand in the administrative work... while the NPCs provide us with advice and resources when necessary.  I never meant to sound like I was trying to make myself queen of the game..

Apologies...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 27, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Input from Duke is very welcome here- sicne he knows how this works, and possibly what strings to pull and such
> 
> [/color][/color]
> 
> ...





The letter to the Rhynns should detail the account of Oceanus, I think.  Simply mentioning that it fell is excellent--but go into detail about the actual attack--talk about the usage of the king's cannons and stuff like that.
We're rebels, let them know why.  

We don't want the letter to be an unending epic... but, we should fill them in on all the details since we are asking for their money...


----------



## Laurel (Apr 27, 2004)

*Banking issues*




			
				Xath message #198 said:
			
		

> the duke and baroness should use the funds allotted (17,100 gp or some part thereof)




Just so we know- were did this go to??  It was, I think, the gold we found there in Hywrl as the barony money.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 27, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I personally think that Oceanus should be first...
> 
> However it's FINALS week and I have other things that need attention before I can concentrate on D&D...
> 
> ...



 With the potential exception of Greg (who may or may not be participating) everyone who will be playing if we play this weekend is using the boards.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 27, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> With the potential exception of Greg (who may or may not be participating) everyone who will be playing if we play this weekend is using the boards.




It's just not very easy to discuss the possible ins, outs, ups, downs, and all that jazz on a message board... we should probably sit down, look at maps, and make a plan in person in order for it to be the most effective plan that we can make..

But, if that won't work, we'll have to compromise and do our best with the boards, not matter how inefficient for in-depth planning.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 28, 2004)

*Captain's log: supplemental*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> In addition, there are at least 500 living humanoid-looking creatures serving as troops for the Draconids when you first scout them out...by week 4, that number has at least doubled. This number continues to grow, and in some cases you even see children joining their ranks.



I mentioned these guys before, but thought I would call attention to the original post in which they appeared.  If you're going to pretend to be draconids, these are the easiest to pretend to be.  

You've actually seen some things like these guys before--they attacked you in a Tavern in Thaneport, in fact...they were under the command of Captain John Darkson, and were wearing uniforms of the King's Marines...L'Aurel was able to tell that there was something wrong with them....what, you weren't sure.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 28, 2004)

*Input...*

I've posted our general prediciment on the RPG discussion boards here on ENworld...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1508454#post1508454

Want to see what ideas other gamers can come up with... maybe they'll be more clever than us!


----------



## The_Universe (May 6, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> When we talked to Farathier after the attack on the monastary he told us the king's men were doing the wrong thing there (reason he came with us) and they were looking for a book to some blade or relic.  That night, we settled the ninja's in, Arhconus tried to head of Jaine's execution in Thanesport, Justice and the rest of us healed or helped to heal others.  Farathier in the middle of all this went through the library books, and found a book somehow linking/stating the isle of mouring to a magical blade/bow there (Oberon's bow?)  He has been carrying around reading the book for these past months and only when Farathier mentioned Nightgrove to Father Dorn did the whole Isle of Mourning/Oberon's bow/he can not say much/and warnign of not to go there stuff come-out the day after the funeral.



 This is correct.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 10, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> We have ring gates??? Awesome. This provides an advantage, sort of, if one (several) of us ever need to get back to Hyrule instantantly. Gaseous form lets you slip through the smallest cracks and while you are gaseous, you weigh a miniscule amount. So for 3 people, that wouldn't cap the maximum weight transfer. And then for up to 5 people, with the ring of spell storing, i can alter self them into small creatures and they can use the dc 13 escape artist check to get through the ring. Reducing in size knocks weight to an eighth of normal. So we should be able to get the party -1, +2 shadows, back to hyrule instantaneously. I say party -1 because someone has to take care of the ring gate.



Interesting escape plan.   Not one I would have thought of.  



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Also, since we have these, could we now replenish items?



Some of them, I am sure.  Only stuff that will fit in the hole, though.   



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> I was thinking that it would be really easy to put the statues back to normal with a few enlarged scrolls of stone shape (cast by randall or cawys) and a few potions of invis and greater invis. We could even hit both statues at the same time.



Well, even stone shape, in the hands of someone who is not an artist doesn't do you a lot of good.  You'd just end up with charicatures of what the statues once were.  Secondarily, you have to ask yourselves if damaging/repairing the statues is worth the expenditure of resources.  Are there other targets that need attention, first?  Is there a significant strategic (or even morale-based) benefit to doing this?

However, if you DO decide it's worth it, Xath's plan looks pretty well fleshed out.  



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> We have a desperate need for information. They have spies all over our encampment and we don't know what they know that we need to know, and what we know that they now know because we know. Know.



No.   



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> I understand that we need to help the people of New Oceanus. But the question has been raised, where and how will we fight our battles? The answer is ours to choose...for now. But we need to act quickly or we will lose our edge.



I agree.


----------



## Xath (Jun 17, 2004)

Xath can do 1 or a combination of things.  She can make 2 melee attacks in around (3 if hasted).  The question being, will they hit.

Songwise, there are a few options:
Countersong~Useful against Blackadder.  Lets subjects who are targets of a language based spell (like command) use the Bard's perform check as it's save if higher.  The target also gets a save every round.
Inspire Courage~ +2 to damage and saves against charms and fear (not to attack)
Inspire Competence~+2 to a skill check
Song of Storms~ 1 5d8 lightning bolt per round with a successful (DC25) perform check
Song of the Wind~ every creature large or smaller must make a strength check equal to the perform check or be pushed out a 40ft radius from the bard.  Ranged attacks into the sphere have a -8 penalty.

Applicable Spells:
Haste~ +1 to attack rolls and AC.  1 extra attack when you take a full attack action.  +30 to movement.
Dimension Door~ I can take 3 people +myself.

Wands Usable:
Bull's Strength
Cure Moderate Wounds
Fireball 5th Level
Hold Person
Invisibility
Knock
Melf's Acid Arrow
Mirror Image
Seeming

Songs and wands can not be used in the same round.  Every time I stop singing to use a wand, I have to use another daily Bardic Music ability.  I have 11 per day, and have used 1, leaving me with 10.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2004)

Everybody!  In order to prevent us from breaking ENworld, we've moved to a new thread.  The link is below: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92507

In that thread, I've linked us to the entire original thread, as well.


----------

